# thats weird (ssri)



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

ok its my 4th day on ssri and i belive 99% of what happened to me is psychological but i thought i will share. just for the record my DR came from stress and depression not a traumtic event or something, and its very rare i feel DP or anything with the body. but it doesn't mean its any better.
so,from the 3rd day, about 2 hours after i took the pill, ive started to get those weird warm waves on my body and specially on my face. than i started to go to the toilets every 20 minutes for number 2







and than a couple of hours of fucked up derealization, philosophical thinking and all that crap, but really hard. but this evening things became a bit better, though it was weird. i was sitting with my sister and tried to distract myself from my crazy thoughts. than the conversation became a little bit funnier and iv'e had this crazy laugh attack, i laughed like 10 minutes and started to cry from it, it was crazy, i don't think i even smiled on the last 2 months. the weird thing is i didn't enjoy so much from this laughing episode, but i couldn't control it. than i took my dog for a walk and i felt like i have this block on my head that is catching my thoughts, i felt derealization there, and im still really disconnect, but i wasn't panicked or getting those philosophic itches on my brain. it actually distrubed me cause i wasn't use to it, i was waiting to get fucked up whenever im outside.anyway, i know that tomorrow morning its gonna be hard again cause i hate to wake up, and i takes me a long time to relax, but i hope this evening is a good sign. i will keep write whats going on with it and i hope it would help someone. may we all get normal.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

lmnop said:


> ok its my 4th day on ssri and i belive 99% of what happened to me is psychological but i thought i will share. just for the record my DR came from stress and depression not a traumtic event or something, and its very rare i feel DP or anything with the body. but it doesn't mean its any better.
> so,from the 3rd day, about 2 hours after i took the pill, ive started to get those weird warm waves on my body and specially on my face. than i started to go to the toilets every 20 minutes for number 2
> 
> 
> ...


What ssri did you get prescribed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

opie37060 said:


> What ssri did you get prescribed?


its called cipralex... i think it's the same as lexapro...
by the way, i was talking with the only specialist in dissociation and DP\DR disorders in my country. he used to be the head of ESTD. he told me that from he's knowledge, when it come to none traumatic DP\DR, there are very good results when combining good medications (he said eventually you will find what suits you) and psychotherapic treatment that will teach you how to manage disconection feelings, and finding out the triggers for those feelings. he said that from he's experience, in 1 year, if you do the right treatment, you can be meds free (though he said there are people who will need meds for more than that). gave me some hope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

well, it's day 11, can't say im cured but i feel much better, now it's like i can't enjoy mostly, but i don't suffer so much... still im mostly home.i will keep on writing when there will be more changes.


----------



## Swinea (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been on ssri's before. They work well, but the side effects are more depressing to me. The weight gain and loss of libido sucked.

That laughing episode you described I had the same thing happen to me after starting up prozac for the second time. I didn't feel much joy, but I couldn't help it


----------

